# Guitar learning software???



## Director (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm looking at buying an interactive software program to improve my guitar playing. What's the best program out there that would cover beginner to intermidiate?

Thanks


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Can't help but think your money would be better invested in some one on one lessons, which will benefit you far more than any software could.


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey, 
I like using Guitar Pro, i think version 5.1 is the newest out right now.
you can find tabs for songs at 911tabs.com and it will play through the song for you so you can hear what it sounds like. 

it makes it easier to filter out some of the bad tabs too


----------

